
'threatening' automated calls telling Americans to stop criticising Trump - pmoriarty
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/trump-phone-calls-automated-threats-criticism-negative-posts-americans-a8085486.html
======
sharemywin
Ownage Pranks - haven't downloaded the app but it sounds like someone you know
can download the app and call you with a scripted prank.

